#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Have anyone looking for house to rent?

## lieveth

Hello, I would like to give a information about house that availiable 1st October 08 for rent. House is up on a small hill(it's mean at least you need a motorbike to live there), 20 minuites to center of Chiang Mai, close to many tourist places in Mae Rim district, nice area and mountain view,nice Thais and foreigners neigbor, not so far(10 minuites) from Prem international school, 5 star hotel and resort.

It is detatched house with 3 bedrooms (2 furnished bedroom, another one can use as study room),2 toilets (baht tub,big boiler,3 showers),western furnished kitchen (oven,hood,gas and electric stove),dining with dining set,living,2 terrass, balconyinstalled place for washing machine,stainless water tank, water filtration,pumps, free water,telephone, internet ADSL, available for UBC or cable TV, large garden (house (290 sqm.)with garden approx. 1000 sqm.), working or storage room, parking place for 4-5 cars more.

please PM if you are interesting to see picture or more detail. price negotiable, can be for short term or long term rental.  Thank you

----------


## Rascal

I am moving to CM this fall, tired of all the people and traffic in Bangkok. I want a nice private home.
what is price? Pictures?

thanks

----------

